# No.1 song the day you were born



## Norse (May 10, 2010)

http://www.thisdayinmusic.com/birthdayno1

Here's mine. (July 1981)

US:





UK:





Never heard either before. But I'm sort of enjoying the UK one


----------



## Iforgotmypassword (May 16, 2011)

Ughhhhh it's soooo 90's R&B... (or late 80's technically)






This was released the year I was born... and so I figured I'd post it to balance out my post. :guitar:


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

(Shake, Shake, Shake) Shake Your Booty
KC & The Sunshine Band


----------



## MaestroViolinist (May 22, 2012)

Doctor Jones - Aqua

^This I think. That's what that site says anyways.


----------



## FSM (May 18, 2012)




----------



## Badinerie (May 3, 2008)

Just checked....in the UK it was this, dear me!


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

1st of July 1997:


----------



## Mesa (Mar 2, 2012)

Oh yeah!


----------



## Vesteralen (Jul 14, 2011)

Considering the possibilities, this wasn't so bad....


----------



## tdc (Jan 17, 2011)




----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

I just did my birthday on the Australian charts. What does "Mmmbop - Hanson" mean???


----------



## eorrific (May 14, 2011)

To Be with You by Mr. Big. Never heard of it.



ComposerOfAvantGarde said:


> I just did my birthday on the Australian charts. What does "Mmmbop - Hanson" mean???


It is a phrase in a language called ZZZsnapish that tells us the reason why Israel still ban Wagner.


----------



## elgar's ghost (Aug 8, 2010)

Mine was 'I Like It' by Gerry & The Pacemakers. Just my luck that I was born the year Beatles made their first blitzkrieg on the charts yet I emerged to a slice of rather annoying 'Mersey-lite'. In the US the top spot was held by Kyu Sakamoto with 'Sukiyaki', which doesn't exactly sound very promising either...


----------



## Taneyev (Jan 19, 2009)

I've try it but can't. Dates began in 46, and I'm from 42.


----------



## Art Rock (Nov 28, 2009)

UK Cumberland Gap - Lonnie Donegan
US All Shook Up - Elvis Presley
D Cindy, Oh Cindy - Margot Eskens

Know the latter 2 (have them as MP3). The Netherlands not included in the options.....


----------



## ComposerOfAvantGarde (Dec 2, 2011)

eorrific said:


> To Be with You by Mr. Big. Never heard of it.
> 
> It is a phrase in a language called ZZZsnapish that tells us the reason why Israel still ban Wagner.


I'm sorry that just confuses me more.


----------



## FSM (May 18, 2012)

Odnoposoff said:


> I've try it but can't. Dates began in 46, and I'm from 42.


You can find a list of best selling singles in the U.S. from 1942 at http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/List_of_number-one_singles_of_1942_%28U.S.%29

Some good stuff that year.


----------



## kv466 (May 18, 2011)

Oh, man, I must be getting old...I remember 'To Be With You' played all over mtv back in the day...I was very young then but I remember.


----------



## Guest (Jun 28, 2012)

*Not when I was born but one of the first that I liked when I was all grown up like!*


----------



## violadude (May 2, 2011)

Emotion by Mariah Carey.


----------



## dmg (Sep 13, 2009)




----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

Bill Justis "Tamoure" number one in Australia at the time in July 1963


----------



## Huilunsoittaja (Apr 6, 2010)

I was like, "oooh I kinda don't wanna know" but when I looked it up,

I Will Always Love You - Whitney Houston

That song is really good actually.  And Whitney Houston will always be memorialized.


----------



## deggial (Jan 20, 2013)

eorrific said:


> To Be with You by Mr. Big. Never heard of it.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


hey, you guys make me feel old 

(UK) raggae: 




(USA) white soul: 




must be why I'm _so_ smooth :tiphat:


----------



## EricABQ (Jul 10, 2012)

Ain't No Mountain High Enough - Diana Ross.

That's cool, I like that song.


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

See also http://www.bobborst.com/popculture/numberonesongs/

Mine is Frankie Laine's "Mule Train" - not the one with the tea trays though!


----------



## Tristan (Jan 5, 2013)

Ugh, the freakin' Macarena was #1 when I was born.  Oh, summer of '96...


----------



## hawk (Oct 1, 2007)

Fun thread!! Thanks for it~

April 30 1956


----------



## starthrower (Dec 11, 2010)

Johnny Angel


----------



## Taggart (Feb 14, 2013)

Taggart said:


> See also http://www.bobborst.com/popculture/numberonesongs/
> 
> Mine is Frankie Laine's "Mule Train" - not the one with the tea trays though!


My wife had never seen this guy - used to be on TV a lot in the early 50s.


----------



## Ingélou (Feb 10, 2013)

Gordon Bennett! So glad I missed it...


----------



## Krummhorn (Feb 18, 2007)

I'm rather embarrassed with this very old "oldie" ... this was at the top of the charts on my birth day:






It was all my parents fault ... I had no choice in the matter when I was born, you see ... :lol:


----------



## Chrythes (Oct 13, 2011)

Since I lived in neither of these countries I chose the German number one - Tom's Diner - DNA featuring Suzanne Vega. Which to be honest I still think is quite a cool song. Also it's not a hard choice when the others are George Michael (whose name I used to pronounce as if he were Russian (Gyorgy Mihael) when I was a kid), Jon Bon Jovi (with the bad Blaze of Glory) and Maria McKee with Show Me Heaven, which sounds like a simplified contemporary pop piece.


----------



## Ramako (Apr 28, 2012)

Living On My Own - Freddie Mercury


----------



## Salix (Dec 18, 2012)

How Deep Is Your Love, the Bee Gees.

I kind of like it!


----------



## moody (Nov 5, 2011)

Alleluja. (Mozart).


----------



## Vaneyes (May 11, 2010)

Thank you, Emily. Irving Berlin would be thrilled.


----------



## georgedelorean (Aug 18, 2017)

Arthur's Theme-Christopher Cross.


----------



## Kjetil Heggelund (Jan 4, 2016)

Bridge Over Troubled Water! Nice


----------



## Belowpar (Jan 14, 2015)

Shouldn't we be looking up what was No 1, 9 months earlier?


----------



## EddieRUKiddingVarese (Jan 8, 2013)

was 





but wanted it to be


----------



## KenOC (Mar 7, 2011)

When I was born, the number one song was Marty Luther's _Ein feste Burg ist unser Gott_, first released as a single. Within a year or two there were cover versions by _Lucky Louie and his Lutherans_, _Theses of Doom _(a sort of girl-glam death metal group), and of course _The Indulgences_.


----------



## Pugg (Aug 8, 2014)

Paul Hardcastle was no 1 in my county


----------



## Jos (Oct 14, 2013)

May 5th, 1965


----------



## ldiat (Jan 27, 2016)




----------

